# Live in holland  needing courage



## cazinholland (Mar 12, 2016)

I am english n live in holland 12 weeks ago lost my husband , got many great memories with our camper, later in the year I want to try to venture out on my own. Hoping to meet up with other single women campers to give me some courage....forgot to mention I have 3 lovely dogs who will come along with me. ....


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 12, 2016)

hi caz   sorry for your loss -  there are several single women travellers in this community  -  and being in touch with other campervanners will help you come to terms with your loss...

starting a new life is never easy, and it is early days for you yet...   take things slowly if you can  best wishes


----------



## Makzine (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello and :welcome: there are several ladies on here that camp on their own and I'm sure you are about to start a whole new adventure :camper: :wave:


----------



## carol (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Caz, I'm here too. This is the best forum to be on if you want to get out in the van and meet people. If you're at all worried about going to a meet there's myself and lots of other women who would be more than happy to meet up with you beforehand.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Caz,

Welcome to our forum, sorry to hear of your loss. I am another single lady camper but I do have my dogs - which are great company!

I hope all goes well for you - and don't concern yourself about camping on your own - just get out there and enjoy it!

Sending you all good wishes,

Jackie


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 12, 2016)

Go for it , you need to carry on and your  life might well take a turn for the better for it. There are plenty of lone vanners out there and this site is a good place to converse and find out more.


----------



## cazinholland (Mar 12, 2016)

carol said:


> Hi Caz, I'm here too. This is the best forum to be on if you want to get out in the van and meet people. If you're at all worried about going to a meet there's myself and lots of other women who would be more than happy to meet up with you beforehand.




I am just wondering the benefit from being a full member do you get a full list of cheap places to stay......


----------



## izwozral (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Caz,
For £20 you get thousands of free places to stay! It really is that simple. There are some great ladies on this forum who fly solo, it will just take that little bit of courage on your part to take that step forward. Scary, I know, doing it on your own after being with a partner - you can do it.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Caz  and just to say sorry for your loss but you have taken the first tentative steps by joining this forum, the next step when you are ready is going away with the  romahome as other lady members have said they are here if and when needed, even if you don't ven away yet even logging on you needn't be alone. Anyway Hi and:welcome::camper:you will enjoy it once you go for the first outing.


----------



## Tbear (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Caz,

Good to see you are getting on with life after such a terrible event.

Not sure how much use the full membership will be to you unless you plan on visiting the UK and then well worth it.

Make sure you have something to do in the van to keep you occupied. Buy newspapers, keep the radio on, get a well stocked kindle and a couple of hobbies. Studying for something is good. Do everything you can to have phone and internet reception. Stops you worrying or feeling lonely.

Enjoy your new life. 

Richard


----------



## The laird (Mar 13, 2016)

Sad about the news of your loss,I think a full membership s a must for you,A,you need to build your confidence up
B,it gives you great areas to wild ,you would not know about.
C, most important I think you will meet many single folks who are and have been in your situation.
D/ without banging on ,if you requir,or needed assistance with anything beit on the road or parked up there is always help even sometimes close by,
Hope you do join and all the best from Scotland sector


----------



## rockape (Mar 13, 2016)

You can be assured that you will get bundles of support from all on this forum, we are only a click away, just remember that. Good luck. Veil Gluck.


----------



## Tbear (Mar 13, 2016)

The laird said:


> Sad about the news of your loss,I think a full membership s a must for you,A,you need to build your confidence up
> B,it gives you great areas to wild ,you would not know about.
> C, most important I think you will meet many single folks who are and have been in your situation.
> D/ without banging on ,if you requir,or needed assistance with anything beit on the road or parked up there is always help even sometimes close by,
> Hope you do join and all the best from Scotland sector



You do realize that she is in Holland?

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## The laird (Mar 13, 2016)

Tbear said:


> You do realize that she is in Holland?
> 
> Richard



Yes but if she ventures here my thread applies although in Holland originates from here,we do travel about as this lady may well do ,just trying to install faith in human nature ,


----------



## Tbear (Mar 13, 2016)

The laird said:


> Yes but if she ventures here my thread applies although in Holland originates from here,we do travel about as this lady may well do ,just trying to install faith in human nature ,



I was just trying to save her some dosh

Richard


----------



## cazinholland (Mar 13, 2016)

Tbear said:


> You do realize that she is in Holland?
> 
> Richard



I am english living in holland will be coming to uk beg of June  :wave:


----------



## izwozral (Mar 13, 2016)

cazinholland said:


> I am english living in holland will be coming to uk beg of June  :wave:



..............and you will be most welcome.


----------



## Tbear (Mar 14, 2016)

cazinholland said:


> I am english living in holland will be coming to uk beg of June  :wave:



Then £20 would be a very good investment. There are thousands of places of interest  in the POI file. Not all perfect for more than a quick overnight but some are outstanding. Some just a place to get water or to stop for a break and a cupper.

Watch out for the meetings. A very mixed bunch but a very friendly lot.

As a full member, you can use the Private Message service. That way you can contact the other single girls direct. They must be due another all girls meet. 

Richard


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Caz welcome along to the site, sad to hear your news. You would be made very welcome if you came along to a meet in the future.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 14, 2016)

cazinholland said:


> I am english living in holland will be coming to uk beg of June  :wave:



Hi Welcome to WC.

Being a full member gives you not only a list of overnight spots in the UK but also in France so may be useful for camping without crossing the channel?

The private message facility gives you the opportunity to talk to one of the many single ladies on the site if you don't feel inclined to post on line. 

When in the UK if you have any problems there is sure to be a member close at hand to help out.

I feel for your loss and salute you for your decision to continue camping.

I'm surprised that no-one has come up with something witty about 'Dutch-Courage'?


----------



## Acti (Mar 14, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive: Best wishes


----------



## Tbear (Mar 14, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Hi Welcome to WC.
> 
> Being a full member gives you not only a list of overnight spots in the UK but also in France so may be useful for camping without crossing the channel?
> 
> ...



Because all the Wits are on the other thread trying to win a stove


----------



## cazinholland (Mar 14, 2016)

carol said:


> Hi Caz, I'm here too. This is the best forum to be on if you want to get out in the van and meet people. If you're at all worried about going to a meet there's myself and lots of other women who would be more than happy to meet up with you beforehand.



Hi carol. I have just become a member can you tell me what that gets for me and a little bit of how to use the site please :rolleyes2:


----------



## cazinholland (Mar 14, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Because all the Wits are on the other thread trying to win a stove



Not good with computers and forums. How do I find the list of sites and wild camping so please :rolleyes2:


----------



## Tbear (Mar 14, 2016)

cazinholland said:


> Not good with computers and forums. How do I find the list of sites and wild camping so please :rolleyes2:



Try

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/POI-DOWNLOAD.php


Richard


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 14, 2016)

cazinholland said:


> I am english living in holland will be coming to uk beg of June  :wave:


Hi and :welcome: to the forum, sorry to hear of your loss. If you have a look through the threads,  you'll see any meets that have been arranged, you are always made welcome if you decide to attend. Also if you have trouble sleeping or just want a chat then go to the whose awake thread, there is nearly always someone on there ready to chat, day and night.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 14, 2016)

There is also the 'POI Map' Button. Just left of Top, middle on 'Home' Screen.


----------

